# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Someone calling your name as you fall asleep

## Loaf

> Hypnagogic hallucination is episodes of seeing and hearing things as one is falling asleep. These dreams can be frightening and can often cause a sudden jerk and arousal just before sleep onset. For example, you may see yourself falling and awaken with a sudden jerk, just before impact.



I started to fall asleep one time and as things started to fade I heard someone call my name. This freaked me out, because it sounded like my father (who at the time was asleep). Despite having lucid dreams I wasn't aware of these kind of things, so I was really freaked out. Has anyone else ever been called as they fall asleep?

----------


## Mechanized Mind

I have that happen all the time, most of the time during my afternoon naps. I am semi dreaming about something, and I dream I get hit or something and I Jerk really fast and kick or something and I wake up.

----------


## Loaf

> I have that happen all the time, most of the time during my afternoon naps. I am semi dreaming about something, and I dream I get hit or something and I Jerk really fast and kick or something and I wake up.



Ha ha, me too but I do it in bed and my sheets go flying off.  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I get that a lot too.  Pretty weird stuff, I like it.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

During a WILD attempt I've heard someone say, "You're doing really well" and also, "You're going to die".

----------


## Loaf

> During a WILD attempt I've heard someone say, "You're doing really well" and also, "*You're going to die".*



That would scare the hell out of me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have heard these voices all the time since I was a child. I thought I had demons. When I got older I thought I was crazy. Now I realize it's natural.

I twitch sometimes. Last night, my body was relaxed, and suddenly my jaw slammed shut involuntarily. That was startling.  My dreams began soon afterward.

----------


## Loaf

My hand seems to keep twitching when I am trying to enter sleep paralysis.

----------


## aimee47

Yeah, that sort of thing happens to me, too.
I'll be drifting off into a dream where I'm falling or running really fast. Then I'll just unexpectedly kick my legs against the bed or something. I always get startled by it.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

> That would scare the hell out of me.



Yes, but if you carry on regardless and nothing happens then you have nothing to fear in the future.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I had this too when trying to WILD. I heard someone yell my name, it was my moms voice it was so loud and real, I kinda jumped and broke my concentration. All it is Auditory Hallucinations, which happen when you WILD. It's just random thoughts from your subconscious.

----------


## Conzo

Wow, I guess thats what happens to me when I fall asleep in class or sleeping regularly. I will randomly hear this loud TWANG like someone hit a peice of metal and I will jerk up and awaken. Sometimes just for no reason I will jerk up too. Hmm guess I could have gone into a WILD all those times.

----------


## Loaf

Last night I used reverse blinking which got me into SP. Despite being really really heavy, if I made a subtle sound like sniffing it would echo and becoming really loud. He he.

----------


## Unelias

I have had this many times. Or if they don't call my name I hear the voices of many people I know. Usually, they call my name or different names I am known of. 

It is quite fun actually, trying to recognize who is calling you   :smiley:

----------

